# IVF - no period after down regging. Perimenopause?



## JasB171 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi ladies,

I am hoping someone may have experienced something similar to this and has some advice/reassurance to offer!  I wasn't sure whether it would be best to post this on the IVF forum or over 40 (I am 44) so I am going to do both!

I was intending to do a long protocol IVF cycle, starting with down regulation meds (Suprecur/Buserelin) in January on day 21 of my cycle.  I wasn't sure I had ovulated that month, so I had a scan on day 21 which confirmed that I had not ovulated. However, given the lack of cysts etc, my clinic was happy for me to proceed.  I took the down reg meds for 14 days but there was no sign of any period.  I had been told to expect it 8-10 days after down regging even though it was an anovulatory cycle.  I had to stop taking the Suprecur because of timing of the potential egg collection, but I still have no period. I am now on CD 69.

I had a scan to see what was happening on day 45 and it showed a reasonably thin lining and not much else happening.

So, I am wondering - has anyone else taken down regulation meds during an anovulatory cycle and, if so, did you get a bleed as usual? Has anyone else stopped before stimming - and if so, what happened?  

I have never missed a period before (except after I came off the pill about 10 years ago), so now I am worried that I could be perimenopausal, although I don't really have any other symptoms.  I have been told by my clinic just to wait for my period - but I have no idea how long that might take and I am concerned about having taken the suprecur for 14 days without then taking anything to stimulate my ovaries into working again.

Any thoughts/experiences very welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I would ask the clinic for norethisterone to get things started again. 

I have just had a 44 day cycle which is unheard of for me. Combination stress and perimenopause there i think. But I know down regulator can switch things off for a while in some women. What was your day 3 fsh?


Good luck with getting started, and your treatment. X x


----------



## JasB171 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for your response Mierran!

I did, in the end, ask for meds to start it, and lo and behold, an hour after the first tablet, my period came (so pretty sure it was going to come anyway).  I am now part way thorugh an IVF cycle, so keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks again!
x


----------

